# Long Line for Outside



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I was just reading a chapter in Golden Retrievers for Dummies and she said she always puts her young goldens out in the backyard on long lines so that they understand the 'come' command. She says she pulls on the line to get them to come in. 

I know a few of you have read the book and I know Katie'smommy is reading it right now so I was just wondering if anyone actually does that. It's the first place I've read that. So, is it really necessary?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think they are referring to long lead work. You can buy a very long lead, at any pet store. I have 2 --50 footers in the trunk of my car--lol--cause you never know when you might need a 50 foot leash...

All jokes aside--long leads are great for teaching come--and recall. I typically take Julie to the park during non peak hours and let her worry about keeping up with me. Amazing how when they are on a long lead they watch us more than we we try to drag them...?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

njb said:


> I think they are referring to long lead work. You can buy a very long lead, at any pet store. I have 2 --50 footers in the trunk of my car--lol--cause you never know when you might need a 50 foot leash...
> 
> All jokes aside--long leads are great for teaching come--and recall. I typically take Julie to the park during non peak hours and let her worry about keeping up with me. Amazing how when they are on a long lead they watch us more than we we try to drag them...?


LOL...you never know when you might need a 50 foot leash... that's great. 

Seriously though, that's a great idea to have a long lead for the park. I might have to do that. sounds like a good way to play/teach without worrying about them taking off...like they do sometimes. :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I think I might also go get a long lead now. I've always wanted to take Tucker to the park and throw long balls for him and see if he'll bring them back but I was always afraid he'd just take off. 

This way I can do it but know that he can't go anywhere 

Thanks!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> LOL...you never know when you might need a 50 foot leash... that's great.
> 
> Seriously though, that's a great idea to have a long lead for the park. I might have to do that. sounds like a good way to play/teach without worrying about them taking off...like they do sometimes. :doh:


Hey! Great idea! I like that...thanks


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

How about rectractable leash versus long lead -- is there much difference?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

When you do rescue work you learn to be prepared. 

I also have a host of regular leashes--muzzles and god only knows what else. 

All jokes aside--I highly advocate long lead work from a young age--just make sure you keep moving and say their name from time to time--teaches them to pay attention to where you are. 

Gives them the freedom to make the choice--to watch you--which is what you really want--for them to chose to watch you--not to have to MAKE them.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

theratthouse said:


> How about rectractable leash versus long lead -- is there much difference?


oh huge difference in 10 feet and 50 feet...

personally--i wont use a retractable leash any more. --Not to mention the can break very easily/ then you are screwed.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

For recall work, we used 50-foot lines (leash material) for both Dottie and Barrington. It worked very well. We did the exercise that involves two people standing far apart and taking turns calling the dog and rewarding for getting it right.

There's probably an entire thread about retractables on here somewhere. From my limited experience, retractables don't seem to be designed for training work. It's kinda like have your dog attached to a fishing reel, and I feel like the constant, if slight, tension on the retractable is something that may encourage the dog to pull.

But I have very limited experience with retractables. It's probably one of those things that is great when used properly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use a 50 to 100 foot length of cotton rope, to help teach come. It is attached to the puppy's collar, so I can call "come" and, if the puppy doesn't come, or runs away, I can gently reel him or her in. It works on adults too! My Belgian Tervuren used to be terrible about running away. I put a long line on him, called him and put my foot on the long line. He took off and when he got to the end of the line, he was stopped (rather abruptly). Of course, I only did this after I was certain he knew what the command meant.

One of the best things I do to teach puppies to come, is to always carry puppy treats in my pocket. I then randomly call the puppies, and give them a treat. I also give random treats if they are near me. The end result is puppies and adults who will almost always come when called. I still do have one male in whose mind chasing rabbits trumps treats, so he is still in training mode.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

One of the things my trainer keeps preaching it to not over use their name--

In an ideal world--a slight tug (on long lead work and the sound of her name combined) would tell her to come. 

In an otherwise perfect world--just the sound of her name would bring her running to me--long story short--only use their name when you want them to come.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

njb said:


> oh huge difference in 10 feet and 50 feet...
> 
> personally--i wont use a retractable leash any more. --Not to mention the can break very easily/ then you are screwed.



So I shouldn't even buy a retractable leash? Just get a long lead? Is it like a regular leash, just longer?

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> It's kinda like have your dog attached to a fishing reel...


Now that sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> So I shouldn't even buy a retractable leash? Just get a long lead? Is it like a regular leash, just longer?
> 
> Thanks for all the responses!


Just go to any pet store and get a long lead--much easier--they sell them in various lengths.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

njb said:


> Just go to any pet store and get a long lead--much easier--they sell them in various lengths.


Thanks njb. I'll put it on my "to get" list.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Just remember when you use it to have the attitude--I am going where I am going--you coming? If you don't have an OMG are you going to follow me attitude--your dog will follow. 

Alpha dogs go wherever they want-- (I guess in natures way are thinking of the good of the pac-or their young at least) they have a reason for going the way they do--just watch you pup during long lead work--you will then find out how much they WATCH you.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would just go to Wal-mart and get a length of 3/8" nylon rope, one of those spring clip thingys, and make your own leash, rather then buy one. It's much cheaper. Hold a match to the cut end of the rope to melt it a bit to keep it from fraying.
I made a 25' & 50' lead for I think under $10.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I never used that method. Katie just learned on her own how to come to us. Shes has learned alot quickly. Shes learned how to sit, come and the newest one is: Shake a Paw - hehe. We taught those all without this book.


Katie is still to young yet--wait till she is 5 or 6 months old---


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I always have used a long line to teach the Come command. I think the rule is that while teaching the Come command you ALWAYS need to be able to make them come to you, even if they don't want to. I have so many green cotton lines-from 6' to 50'-they are very inexpensive and always handy.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I never used that method. Katie just learned on her own how to come to us. Shes has learned alot quickly. Shes learned how to sit, come and the newest one is: Shake a Paw - hehe. We taught those all without this book.


Your pup is 2 months old? 

A 2 month old is way to young to be commenting on advanced training issues like long lead work. 

I know you love your girl--but she is not in advanced training--if she is 2 months old that makes her around 8 weeks--which is an whole different ball game than 8 months--or 8 years. 

IN fact--I find it insulting you would compare the training of an pubescent dog to that of one prepubescent.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

njb said:


> Your pup is 2 months old?
> 
> A 2 month old is way to young to be commenting on advanced training issues like long lead work.
> 
> ...



Thats rude - ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

i will shut up..no prob. you tell them all how to do long lead work for me....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess i should have kept my mouth shut b/c I know nothing about this I was told and I am just a moron! Thank you very much.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> I would just go to Wal-mart and get a length of 3/8" nylon rope, one of those spring clip thingys, and make your own leash, rather then buy one. It's much cheaper. Hold a match to the cut end of the rope to melt it a bit to keep it from fraying.
> I made a 25' & 50' lead for I think under $10.


That's a good idea. It made me realize that I have a 100' of rope in the garage that I could do that with and it'd be much cheaper than buying a leash from the store. thanks for the idea.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

njb said:


> Your pup is 2 months old?
> 
> A 2 month old is way to young to be commenting on advanced training issues like long lead work.
> 
> ...



Just wondering what "advanced training" your talking about? I thought the long leads were simply to teach "come". This is the first and most important command that should be taught to a dog, but I wouldn't really call it advanced.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

at 8 weeks you should still be working on house training--not long lead work much less advanced lessons of recall. 

I, personally would not let an 8 week old out of my sight--but that is just me.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

njb said:


> i will shut up..no prob. you tell them all how to do long lead work for me....


In fairness, all she said was that she didn't use that method.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> In fairness, all she said was that she didn't use that method.


And in all fairness, NJB was simply suggesting at 8 weeks to work on potty training and not so much the lead work.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> In fairness, all she said was that she didn't use that method.


Yup--true--I have not a problem in the world being wrong--I am wrong more often than I am right. 

I am still shutting up.
(takes me awhile)...sorry


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> And in all fairness, NJB was simply suggesting at 8 weeks to work on potty training and not so much the lead work.


What do you work on if they are 10 weeks old and potty trained????:wave: :wave: :wave: Maybe the sit command??


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> And in all fairness, NJB was simply suggesting at 8 weeks to work on potty training and not so much the lead work.



I didn't see her say anything about lead work... she was just mentioning the tricks she taught her dog 

If a dog already knows how to come when called, is there any reason to do the lead work? I'm curious and maybe misunderstanding what people are using it for.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

In all fairness....I'm just so amazing it's sick sometimes.  Seriously though I think that you can do some advanced training with the recall(come) command. Useful in hunting for sure.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never worked with a dog younger than six months, and those dogs had not been taught _anything_, so the long-lead work was a requirement for teaching recall, especially because we don't have a fenced yard.

But I think that when you've established a nice recall with a young puppy, the long-line work would come in handy for raising the bar by working in distracting areas like parks and such, especially as the dog matures. That way, your dog cannot get away and into trouble if he or she decides to blow off the "Come" command.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's kinda what I was thinking too, Jefferyzone.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

I never used a long lead to teach Sandy to recall. I used treats.  Nothing like treats to re-enforce positive behavior. I would call her name and when she came I would offer her a treat. After a while treats were no longer given or expected. A word of praise sufficed. We walk in the foothills most everyday now and she is off leash most of the time. She never hesitates to come when I call her. I think there is no one right way to train your dog. Whatever works works.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> If a dog already knows how to come when called, is there any reason to do the lead work? I'm curious and maybe misunderstanding what people are using it for.


I think at 8 weeks, you only THINK your dog knows how to come when called. Early on, we thought Samson had that down pretty well....until he decided he didn't want to come in from the back yard when we called him...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lil_Sandy said:


> I never used a long lead to teach Sandy to recall. I used treats.  Nothing like treats to re-enforce positive behavior. I would call her name and when she came I would offer her a treat. After a while treats were no longer given or expected. A word of praise sufficed. We walk in the foothills most everyday now and she is off leash most of the time. She never hesitates to come when I call her. I think there is no one right way to train your dog. Whatever works works.


True, and I agree that there is no right way, every dog is different. That being said I think some of what is being said by NJB pertains to rescues that she is working with. I wouldn't trust a dog I don't know off leash...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is great on recall in her own yard and in the house...BUT... and a BIG BUT.. if there is a rabbit , bird ...etc .... you can call her till your blue in the face and nothing short of the e-collar is going to stop her from going after that animal.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I think at 8 weeks, you only THINK your dog knows how to come when called. Early on, we thought Samson had that down pretty well....until he decided he didn't want to come in from the back yard when we called him...


I agree.... the foster puppies I have come all the time inside when called... outside thats a whole different story......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a relevant story to this long-line discussion. Our neighbor's daughter brought them a puppy last June---the little lab/Rott mix was gonna be euthanized unless someone saved him---and as he grew, we tried to help with answering their questions and such. But they weren't working with him, and he wasn't paying attention to people at all. 

Karen suggested lending them one of our long lines so that they could work on recalls. She described how to do it, and even offered to help. Well...they borrowed our long line and ended up using it to tie the pup out in their back yard. I had not seen Karen that angry in a while.  

They fenced the yard, and now the handsome, young-adult dog spends most of his time out there. I take my two over to spend time with him several evenings a week, and I've done some work with him. But I was amazed to see how those people didn't even try to work with their dog. He is very smart and eager to work.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I think at 8 weeks, you only THINK your dog knows how to come when called. Early on, we thought Samson had that down pretty well....until he decided he didn't want to come in from the back yard when we called him...



I wasn't talking about an 8 week pup... I meant Augie, who is 7.5 months  He comes when called from wherever he is, so I was just wondering what use the long lead training would have at this point. But jefferyzone cleared that up for me.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

jeffreyzone said:


> This is a relevant story to this long-line discussion. Our neighbor's daughter brought them a puppy last June---the little lab/Rott mix was gonna be euthanized unless someone saved him---and as he grew, we tried to help with answering their questions and such. But they weren't working with him, and he wasn't paying attention to people at all.
> 
> Karen suggested lending them one of our long lines so that they could work on recalls. She described how to do it, and even offered to help. Well...they borrowed our long line and ended up using it to tie the pup out in their back yard. I had not seen Karen that angry in a while.
> 
> They fenced the yard, and now the handsome, young-adult dog spends most of his time out there. I take my two over to spend time with him several evenings a week, and I've done some work with him. But I was amazed to see how those people didn't even try to work with their dog. He is very smart and eager to work.



It must be the ROTTIE in him LOL Hooch recalls VERY well but as others have said, if a rabbit or something else was in the yard i'm not so sure he'd listen. Hooch and Lexie both come when called BUT i would never have them off leash and trust them in a strange environment.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson also recalls pretty well...*if* and it's a big if, there isn't something else going on that he'd rather be a part of. But he's only 5 months old. He'll learn...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Then only time Maggie is trusted off lead is with the e-collar on...... and I know if I had to I could stop her in a instant......She has to much hunt drive in her.... My trainer says they first have to master the recall on a short lead before working on a long lead.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I agree.... the foster puppies I have come all the time inside when called... outside thats a whole different story......


I just want to make sure Amy understands...just because you think you have a good recall going...it's not always the case.

There's been times that Samson has freaked me out because he gets out the front door and sees a cat across the street. I've learned my lesson on that....but if there had been a car coming at the right (WRONG) time.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just want to make sure Amy understands...just because you think you have a good recall going...it's not always the case.
> 
> There's been times that Samson has freaked me out because he gets out the front door and sees a cat across the street. I've learned my lesson on that....but if there had been a car coming at the right (WRONG) time.....



I doubt Augie will ever be off-leash in his life unless it is in an enclosed area, like a dog park. We don't live out in the country where we can just go romp in the hills or anything.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just want to make sure Amy understands...just because you think you have a good recall going...it's not always the case.
> 
> There's been times that Samson has freaked me out because he gets out the front door and sees a cat across the street. I've learned my lesson on that....but if there had been a car coming at the right (WRONG) time.....


I understand. I'm learning more and more everyday. I never said I knew "Everything"


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Thanks njb. I'll put it on my "to get" list.



If you plan on taking him/her to puppy training, they recommend bringing them in on a 6feet leash. Not sure if all trainings are the same? So, you may want to get both.


I need to teach Rocky the 'come' command. How exactly do all of you do that? He used to be really good at it at a couple months or so, now he doesn't care. We recently attached a long line in the backyard and he is only aloud to go out to do his business and come right back in and if he doesn't come right back in, one tug on the rope and he comes in. Just wondering what other types of practices could I do with him to get him better at this?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Have you thought of puppy classes for Katie yet? that would be a good start for you. That will teach you lots. Your post earlier might have been misunderstood. I read it and thought you were stating you've mastered it. Have you ever done any formalized training with a dog in the past? I as well as others, do extensive training. I don't go to training every day but i do go once per week and i do work Hooch EVERY DAY. It's really fun and i enjoy it. Maybe this is something you and Katie can do together as well.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We thought about taking her to puppy classes but decided not to. We want to teach her on our own. I have heard from alot of people its a waste of money as its things you can teach them yourself. My husband and I dont really care for all this special training stuff. Were just happy to have a Golden pup.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocky said:


> If you plan on taking him/her to puppy training, they recommend bringing them in on a 6feet leash. Not sure if all trainings are the same?
> 
> 
> I need to teach Rocky the 'come' command. How exactly do all of you do that? He used to be really good at it at a couple months or so, now he doesn't care. We recently attached a long line in the backyard and he is only aloud to go out to do his business and come right back in and if he doesn't come right back in, one tug on the rope and he comes in. Just wondering what other types of practices could I do with him to get him better at this?



We played the "Augie, Come!" game  Basically, each family member stood in a different part of the house/yard with treats, and yelled, "Augie, come!" .. and he got rewarded when he did. I still reinforce it by yelling, "Augie, come!" at random times throughout the day.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When I took Maggie to puppy class she knew how to do everything they were teaching and i knew this..but I wanted her to get socialized with other dogs and then went with Private lessons...... I take all 3 of mine once a week..... Maggie doesnt do well with bigger classes... she wants to play after she does what she suppose to.... I think she has add...:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just want to make sure Amy understands...just because you think you have a good recall going...it's not always the case.
> 
> There's been times that Samson has freaked me out because he gets out the front door and sees a cat across the street. I've learned my lesson on that....but if there had been a car coming at the right (WRONG) time.....


That's what this is really about. A recall can be a life-and-death thing. We've worked every day with Dottie and Barrington, and both of those dogs have considerable prey drive. We leash-walked them at all times for the first three years they were with us, and then we gradually began giving them opportunities to earn more freedom.

It's still a 24/7 thing. They've both caught chipmunks before I could react in time to call them off. These have been learning experiences. But since then, I've called Dottie off of a rabbit that ran right in front of her and into the woods, startling a deer that was standing very still just 15 feet from us in the woods at the edge of the yard. It was an unbelievable chain of events.

This morning, three deer were at rest just 50 feet back from an area that Dottie likes to use as a pee place. She approached the area, with Barro approaching at another angle about 30 feet from her. They both saw the deer, but they understand that _we don't chase deer in the woods_.

It has taken countless hours to get to this point. I'll sometimes point out squirrels for Barrington to chase in the back yard, but he _does not chase them in the front yard_. How does he make the distinction? How does he know to call himself off of deer in the woods before I even see them? Hours and hours of time spent with the dogs...those two are our children.

This sounds like fiction, but it's true, and I plan to provide video of the deer interactions if I can remember to take it out there with us first thing in the morning! 

So, the recall work is very important, regardless of how you teach it. The long-line work can help you push the dog to new levels by working with more and more distractions present. Every dog owner's recall is tested at one time or another by unexpected circumstances that are beyond control.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

The only reason i groaned your post is because without the socialization of other puppies and the guidance of a authorized training staff, you can't possibly know everything. If for nothing more than doggie manners. I don't compete or anything with Hooch but i CAN and DO take him EVERYWHERE I GO. He's very well behaved and always listens thanks to my trainer teaching ME the ropes. I was very doggie stupid with Lexie 6 years ago. She has no training, hates everyone but me and isnt' social because I, like you was happy to have a golden puppy. I wish i had listened to others and got her the most important thing of all. SOCIALIZATION skills. I seriously hope you reconsider. It's like a mommy and me class LOL


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Rocky said:


> If you plan on taking him/her to puppy training, they recommend bringing them in on a 6feet leash. Not sure if all trainings are the same? So, you may want to get both.


Already got the 6' leash.  I bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> We thought about taking her to puppy classes but decided not to. We want to teach her on our own. I have heard from alot of people its a waste of money as its things you can teach them yourself. My husband and I dont really care for all this special training stuff. Were just happy to have a Golden pup.



I'll have to disagree with you there, Amy  By the time Augie got all of his shots and was given the green light to attend puppy classes, he already knew all the basic commands. But big deal... just because your dog can sit on command in the quiet of your own home, doesn't mean he (ok, she ) is going to do it when there are distractions (such as other dogs) around. A dog has to learn to focus on you and only you when there are fun things going on all around him. Plus, classes are important for socialization. I urge you to rethink this.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I'll have to disagree with you there, Amy  By the time Augie got all of his shots and was given the green light to attend puppy classes, he already knew all the basic commands. But big deal... just because your dog can sit on command in the quiet of your own home, doesn't mean he (ok, she ) is going to do it when there are distractions (such as other dogs) around. A dog has to learn to focus on you and only you when there are fun things going on all around him. Plus, classes are important for socialization. I urge you to rethink this.



See, we do agree on most things LOL


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I think Amy was just getting at the fact that she didn't use the long lead to teach the 'come' command thus far. In reference to my original post, I wasn't talking about any advanced training and I don't think the book was. The author was commenting how she always had her puppies on long leads out in the backyard when the pups were young so she could pull them in if they didn't come. So, the training that Amy and I are talking about isn't going beyond that part of it... yet. I see later how it could become advanced but I don't think either of was talking about that at this point. Am I right Amy?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> See, we do agree on most things LOL


Especially when you acknowledge my superiority (as you usually do in PMs)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Lexis'mom and Lj..... Katie needs to be around other dogs and people....Im not doing anything special with Maggie and Hootie , Abbie at least theropy(sp) dog......As my trainer said ..hes there to train me ...not my dogs.....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> A dog has to learn to focus on you and only you when there are fun things going on all around him. Plus, classes are important for socialization. I urge you to rethink this.


I agree with Lisa and LaurJen, Amy. All cute little Golden pups grow up to be large, powerful, fast dogs, and without socialization, simple things like going to the vet can be a problem--dealing with the waiting room can be very chaotic unless your dog is prepared to handle distractions.

In addition to all the love and attention and education you are giving young Katie, you can expose her to a lot of distractions by getting her out there into a class situation as soon as possible. As I've said before, it may not be the most fun you'll ever have with your dog, but the time you invest will pay off.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I agree with Lexis'mom and Lj..... Katie needs to be around other dogs and people....Im not doing anything special with Maggie and Hootie , Abbie at least theropy(sp) dog......As my trainer said ..hes there to train me ...not my dogs.....



Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.



Exactly. We have her around people a few times a week....family/friends/other dogs while walking.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.


that is all true but...... But I look at it this way ...not only are you learning the training, they are also getting socialized..... Me myself wont take any of my dogs to a dog park...but that is me.... Our doggie daycare wont just take any dog..... they have to have training behind them.. Let me ask you this... if your in a dog park and your dog got into a fight ... would you know the correct way to stop this fight,without getting hurt..... Our trainer covers a very wide range of things in training......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.


that is all true but...... But I look at it this way ...not only are you learning the training, they are also getting socialized..... Me myself wont take any of my dogs to a dog park...but that is me.... Our doggie daycare wont just take any dog..... they have to have training behind them.. Let me ask you this... if your in a dog park and your dog got into a fight ... would you know the correct way to stop this fight,without getting hurt..... Our trainer covers a very wide range of things in training......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.


It depends on the type of socialization you are seeking. At a doggie park, your dog socializes with other dogs. The handler generally isn't in the picture, because the idea is to let the dogs run, run run, and play with each other really hard. I guess you could go and try to manage your dog closely at a dog park...but I don't go to doggie parks, so I don't know about anything further than the concept.

Doggie Daycare can be a positive experience, but if your dog is at daycare, you are not there. The idea of a class is to help you establish a bond with your dog, working together as a team amidst all sorts of distractions.

Friends and family with dogs offer good opportunities, but how consistent will it be? In a class, you have the benefit of an expert who is watching how you interact with your dog, and that kind of analysis can really help.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.



Right... a class isn't the only opportunity for socialization, and _shouldn't_ be the only opportunity--it's an added bonus to everything else that a class is good for


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> Although I too agree about the classes and will probably be doing it with my dog, there would be other alternatives to socialization than training classes right? ex. doggy daycare, dog parks, friends/family with dogs. Even if they are a great opportunity for socialization, it's not the only option.


Our dog obedience trainer told us to stay away from dog parks... that is, strangers with dogs -- you wouldn't want to be in a situation where your dog is "socializing" with another dog who, although is in a "dog park", doesn't necessarily mean all dogs at the park are well behaved... and just because you have control of your dog and he or she can do recall very well, doesn't mean other people have control of their dogs and that their dogs are obedient enough to stay out of trouble...

Edit: sigh, what everyone else has said =)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You have to think long term as well..... as i did for issues that come up.... I ran into Maggie was afraid of cars....not riding in them but walking and cars going by.........There is just alot to learn all the way around....... and I have come up with issues and would have never done what the trainer had me do....... With out him telling me..... On that note ...Im off to Maggies training class.....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We called about "puppy classes" just before Katie came home and they said 12 weeks or older and I wanted to get her in but she said it really didnt matter as there are soo many dogs wanting classes she wouldnt sign me up.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucy didn’t get much socialization in our puppy classes. I think the best thing about the puppy class was that it FORCED us to be productive in our training. They would give us homework every week, and we would have to get up in front of 20 other people and demonstrate what we learned the previous week. Either you did the homework, or you got up in front of everyone and your dog would make you look like an idiot. I looked at puppy class as kind of a competition. We killed those punks w/ the german sheppard 

Also, there were lots of training techniques that you can read about, but would never really understand how and why they work until they are demonstrated for you.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> See, we do agree on most things LOL


Which is sad.......makes me think less of LaurJen......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Either you did the homework, or you got up in front of everyone and your dog would make you look like an idiot. I looked at puppy class as kind of a competition. We killed those punks w/ the german sheppard


I've mentioned before that class can be fun, especially if there's competition involved. Goldens excel at these things. Just hope and pray that you have the only Golden in class, or you'll _REALLY _have to work!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

The entire point of long lead work is to teach recall among distractions. Recall with no distractions is one thing--but--focusing on you with a ton of other more fun things they would rather do and chose you instead is an entirely different thing.

Long lead work is the start of off leash work--where you dog tune out everything but you. And THAT takes TON of work to achieve.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Which is sad.......makes me think less of LaurJen......



I actually laughed out loud over that one


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Which is sad.......makes me think less of LaurJen......


You are just jealous of our KNOWLEDGE!!!! You can't compete. :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> You are just jealous of our KNOWLEDGE!!!! You can't compete. :


And that actually made ME laugh out loud.... :


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> And that actually made ME laugh out loud.... :


Welcome to the forum, sorry i can't answer your question. I'm sure someone better qualified will do it though. post # 6000 lol:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> post # 6000 lol:


Pushing 7 grand, now though. Jealous?

I could mimic one of your posts.....but I don't like being THAT mean...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Pushing 7 grand, now though. Jealous?
> 
> I could mimic one of your posts.....but I don't like being THAT mean...



BS.. yes you do!!! Were you gonna bring up my old post about PMS and cramps?:

I didn't just mimic ONE of your posts!! There were quite alot like that LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> ***whine*** ***whine*** ***complain*** ***complain*** ***whine*** ***whine***
> 
> :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat Rick is the man! :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


I don't have to mimic ya.....I'll just quote ya....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:uhoh: :uhoh: Sorry about the hijack, Ontario...... Shirley is gonna yell at me again....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, i do whine about your boring posts when you first joined the forum. :


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I would love to enter my pups in obedience classes, but we would have to drive an hour one way to get to a class, and the gas costs would exceed the class cost....Ack! So I'm just going to do my best at training them myself, while I search for a nearby trainer. I want both my dogs to get their CGC...I'm hoping I can do at least that by myself, but I realize that for the obedience trails that I plan to get involved in, I'm definitely gonna need help! I've been warned against taking classes at Petco or Petsmart.....I'm curious as to why not? Do they have poor instructors or are the classes too big? 
Oops, I guess that's kind of off topic.... I've never used a long lead, but I DEFINITELY need to, because my female has a mind of her own.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> :uhoh: :uhoh: Sorry about the hijack, Ontario...... Shirley is gonna yell at me again....


haha no problem Rick.  ........

PS- Maybe you can eliminate the 25 character limit and I'll forgive you.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

njb said:


> One of the things my trainer keeps preaching it to not over use their name--
> 
> In an ideal world--a slight tug (on long lead work and the sound of her name combined) would tell her to come.
> 
> In an otherwise perfect world--just the sound of her name would bring her running to me--long story short--only use their name when you want them to come.


Your trainer and mine, along with my grandfather have and are giving the same advice regarding burning the dog out on their name.
My grandfather told if I pay attention it will easy to give the dog a nickname.
He was right, of course, in Nuggets case her nickname is Shredder! As in paper shredder! (Unrolling "TP", newspaper, etc.):doh:  :bowl:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Brittany said:


> I've been warned against taking classes at Petco or Petsmart.....I'm curious as to why not? Do they have poor instructors or are the classes too big?


Petsmart has a class limit of 7, so size is not really an issue. The bigger problem is that 6 months ago, your "trainer" was probably a cashier.... :yuck:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Petsmart has a class limit of 7, so size is not really an issue. The bigger problem is that 6 months ago, your "trainer" was probably a cashier.... :yuck:


What's wrong with that? I don't understand.... : Also do you know how big my puppy will be when he's full grown??? : Just thought i'd bring that back up for fun.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> What's wrong with that? I don't understand.... : Also do you know how big my puppy will be when he's full grown??? : Just thought i'd bring that back up for fun.


That is NO FUN LOL 

Have you asked a vet because a VET is better qualified than us to answer any size questions as we have not seen anything BUT PICTURES of your dog so we can't answer that question !!!!!!! Your VET should ALWAYS be the one to answer questions like this for you. We are only a PET forum and not qualified to answer such questions  :doh: LOL LOL LOL:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> That is NO FUN LOL
> 
> Have you asked a vet because a VET is better qualified than us to answer any size questions as we have not seen anything BUT PICTURES of your dog so we can't answer that question !!!!!!! Your VET should ALWAYS be the one to answer questions like this for you. We are only a PET forum and not qualified to answer such questions  :doh: LOL LOL LOL:


Ha ha ha ha!!! It took a little bit, but I knew it would catch someones eye... 

I have a "relative" who is my vet but I don't want to bother him with my questions...so I'll bother you with them... :


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

A family member ? hmmm who could that be. : If i were you, i wouldn't ask Rick because he'll just welcome you to the forum. LOL Well, my answer to how big the doggie will get is how tall he is in about 1 1/2 to 2 years and another year to fill out so you'll just have to wait and see but PLEASE post an update then. lol


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Just bouncing this back up. kind of a fun thread today. waiting for a response from carsonsdaddy.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Please everyone stay on topic...


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this topic. We just got back from taking Molly and a very long rope on a big romp. We didn't do much for training purposes, we just wanted to let her run. Poor thing was afraid to leave us, she just sat there in the snow. We finally separated about 40 feet from each other and she started to run back and forth. She had a ball. It seems there was mud under all that snow and it looks like I need to take a hose to the back seat of my car. What a mess. She also stinks. Today may turn into bath day.


----------

